# satellite tv on pc



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi I was just wondering if it's true you can watch satellite tv on your pc and if so could someone recommend a service to use


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

Im not sure if I can recommend a service to you but you can google it or look it up on youtube but it is possable to do this.(but i would reather whach it on my nice hdtv.:smile


----------



## collosus (Jul 4, 2009)

Try this link 

https://paydotcom.com/r/9911/Kmeel17/24870168/


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks pretty cool I never found a real service that I liked....Do you use this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Wa...h-PC-Satellite-TV-Card-and-Software&id=736230


----------

